# Problems with session three



## Samot (Apr 21, 2004)

I am now on day 33 of Mike's program, been following the program to the point. Sessions one and two worked out fine, I was completely relaxed and it felt great. However, the third session doesn't feel good at all. I do relax in the beginnig, but after a while I start to feel really uncomfortable, can't lay still, doesn't feel good at all. And afterwards I do not feel relaxed, neither physically nor mentally, and nice like after the first two sessions. The problems with session three have occured several times. There has not been any sigificant changes in my condition overall. Not worried about that though, have to give it time.Does anybody have the same experiences with this session or others and what could be the cause of it?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Samot,Since everyone is different, there may be various causes, but in general, it could be that your subconscious mind sees change as a threat, as Mike mentions in the intro. Even tho you want to change and feel better, the subconscious mind sees any change, even one for the better, as a threat and may put up barriers to resist it. So most likely, things are moving forward for you, and eventually, these feelings will die down and be replaced with the good feelings again.If it really becomes an issue for you, try listening to session one or two again for a few days, and then proceed on with session 3. Keep at it and persevere, I know I felt the same way sometimes as well. It could also be from other things going on in your life, your subconscious sorts it all out eventually.Just keep with the program, listen to the introduction again as well for extra reassurance, and also, it you have any further ongoing concerns, you can go to the website contact page and ask there as well.Hope this helps! All the best to you!


----------

